# Making sweets without sugar



## pottermamma (Nov 27, 2001)

We have not been eating sugar or sweets really for a while, but, I am really wanting a tasty sweet treat. Can anyone share with me how to use and/or substitute rice syrup, molasses, barley malt etc. to sweeten my baking?? OR point me in the direction of some good recipes for treats without sugar??? Thanks for the help


----------



## Becca's momma (Nov 24, 2001)

HI Pottermamma,

We try to eat many treats without sugar, but don't always succeed. For sweetening things like hot cocoa (great for snowly days like today) we use stevia...a litlte goes a long way. We recently got a "cooking with stevia" cookbook from the natural co-op we belong to, so now i have a few recipes to try.

We love to sweeten with honey, molasses and barley malt...we do a lot of experimenting...even failed recipes always seem to taste pretty good in spite of the appearence. I have been using recipes from"Wholesome Cookies" by Jane Marsh Dieckman available at www.salebooks.com, the site for Daedulus Books.
We are crazy over the energy fruit bars, made with lots of dried fruits, seeds, nuts and honey or molasses.

I found that the more involved my 4 y.o. dd is in the actual baking process, the more of the item in question she will eat...she does all the stirring, measuring and testing!!

Good luck and happy cooking


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

Do you happen to have an ice cream maker? I have a really good honey/vanilla recipe. Let me know if you want it.

Otherwise you can sub honey for sugar in most cookie recipes - just reduce the liquid that you are supposed to put in a little. Also, banana bread comes out great with honey rather than sugar.


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I substitute sugar w/ organic honey (use 1/2 cup for every cup of sugar that is called for), as well as, sucanat, barley malt, fruit juice, prune whip, apple sauce, and maple syrup. I tried stevia when I was following a strict candida-cleanse diet, and I just couldn't stand it! I wish I liked it.


----------



## robynberkley (Nov 27, 2001)

I've heard apple sauce and apple juice are good alternatives to sweeteners...don't have any specific recipes though, nor do I know how to substitute.

Cheers...Robyn


----------



## cupcake (Dec 25, 2001)

You might try the dessert recipies from "The Fit for Life Kitchen" by Marilyn Diamond. The name might not be exactly right but it's something like that. The book itself is large and kind of expensive but a really great vegan cookbook. You might be able to check it out at your local library. I made some cookies from there sweetened only with bananas (and maybe a little maple syrup, I don't remember) and they were wonderful. I ate the whole batch in about two days! If you want to try some recipies I will post them. Let me know.


----------



## pottermamma (Nov 27, 2001)

Cupcake, I would love it if you would share some recipes with me!!! Thanks for the offer.
Blessings


----------



## cupcake (Dec 25, 2001)

I just moved about a week ago and just realized that the book is still in a box somewhere, but I should have it out in a couple of days and then I will post a few! It shouldn't be too long - I want to make some cookies, so I'll be digging for it soon!


----------



## pottermamma (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks for the help cupcake, no rush though. I have a few recipes that I'm trying now so once you are able to get your hands on your book, we'll be ready for some new ones to try. Thanks again!!


----------

